# Endangered Red Snapper - June 1, 08



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I went out with a couple of friends (Andy and Ritchie)Sunday on Andy's boat. We went out about 17 miles to a spot they said had been holding tons of nice red snapper. 

I was a little skeptical because the last time I dove that location, all I saw were grouper and mangrove snapper. Well, this spot has Really come to life since my last trip there, which was almost a year ago.

On our first dive, we would have limited out on NICE red snapper, if I'd not had my second fish pull off the spear and escape. I managed to get the snapper to complete my limit on the second dive.

There were SO many big snapper on this spot, it was rediculous!!!! We put out some fly lines during our surface interval to try to catch some kings. That didn't work too well... we caught one king on a fly line, but mostly it was just big snapper hitting the bait near the surface... we must have caugt about 8 more nice snaper in the short time we fished.The only good thing about that is they are still fun to catch, and catching them that high in the water column doesn't damage their swim bladder. 

Temps were still kind of chilly at the bottom, but not too bad. I was fine with a 3 mil suit and a thin hood. I don't know the exact temp. I'd have to check my computer.

Vis kind of sucked... that layer of crap is still out there, but didn't seem quite as thick, so vis up top was a little better than the last two weeks. Vis on the bottom was only about 20 to 30, which is less than we've seen in recent weeks.

Total fish box for the day:

6 red snapper, 1 king mack, 5 flounder, 1 grouper, 1 mangrove snapper, 1 porgie (or white snapper)

Me with ared:










Ritchie with a red and a mangrove:










Andy with two good ones:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some nice fish Felix. I hope to get out there agian soon.


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

fine looking snapper there felix............we have missed yall at poker........rick


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah Rick, I need to get back over to your place sometime soon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Felix!!! Bad ass snappers!


----------



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish! I had one graduate this weekend and had family in town, so I didn't get out. From what I've seen, everyone had a good day on the water.:toast


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

glad to see the theres a few of those fish left. nice shooting guys

HOping to get out this weekend. if anyone needs another, shoot me a PM


----------



## Tuesday gone (Apr 23, 2008)

Mmmm! I ate some of that Snapper Monday so good. I also got a doggy bag with nice fillet's to go home with,,,, cooked them a couple hours ago. Will post a recipe. Umm!!!!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

What'd you say the coordinates of that spot was???


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *evacuee (6/3/2008)*What'd you say the coordinates of that spot was???


Same place we always go... the USS Massachesettes... 

I will say, it's a well known (but for some reason, not overfished) public spot.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice load of fish there Felix, glad you and your crew had some success. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------

